# daddy's big girl



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

i did daddy's little girl a while back, this is my 14yr old before her graduation dance. shes a fisherwoman like her sister, she loves the outdoors and fishes with a passion


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

here she is with me, spring time bass fishing, she caught a bunch that day, she still won't lip'em though.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GMONEY,

Great to see you spending some good qulity time with your girls. Awesome. 

But, I'm affraid you are going to have your hands full with the boys, they are both very beautiful girls and like the outdoors.

Have fun with that one Daddy. :lol:


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

RIVER LADY said:


> GMONEY,
> 
> Great to see you spending some good qulity time with your girls. Awesome.
> 
> ...


thx RL i'd like to say they get their good looks from me, but i'll be modest and say 50%. as far as the boys, there already calling. i'm getting more grey by the minute.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GMONEY said:


> thx RL i'd like to say they get their good looks from me, but i'll be modest and say 50%. as far as the boys, there already calling. i'm getting more grey by the minute.


 
GMONEY, you are too modest.:lol:


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

well i was gonna say 75%


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GMONEY said:


> well i was gonna say 75%


 
Oh G, stop while you are ahead.:lol:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

GMONEY said:


> as far as the boys, there already calling. i'm getting more grey by the minute.


About 4 years ago, I told my (now 17yo) daughter that every boy who demonstrated an interest in her would need to meet me first, AND be willing to watch me while I cleaned my shotgun, if I felt it appropriate to do so. So far, the young men she has brought over have been respectful and proper. She even used the line to discourage a guy who she could tell had some dishonerable intentions.
May save you some grey........:evilsmile


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

thx Dave, the boys for the most part have been respectful, i think whats making me grey is just seeing her grow into this beautiful young lady and knowing what all teenagers do. she has made good decisions so far, so i hope she keeps it up.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

GMONEY said:


> thx Dave, the boys for the most part have been respectful, i think whats making me grey is just seeing her grow into this beautiful young lady and knowing what all teenagers do. she has made good decisions so far, so i hope she keeps it up.


All joking aside, a daughter making good choices in this area is often the result of having a father who has modeled the proper way for a man to treat a woman and has, by example, taught her that a woman like her deserves nothing less. You still have some work to do, but sounds like you have put down the right foundation! Still, I hear you about seeing your little girl grow into a beautiful young lady! It has been WAY different for me to see our daughter grow up, than to watch our son! I was ready to have the son start the transition to a young man when he was 17 and 18, but I am not sure if I am ready to have our "little girl" become a young woman.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

yea dave and RL, she was at a friends house at the beginning of summer staying the night and a party broke out. she was so upset that some of her friends were smoking pot that she started calling me, her mom, and her grandma at 2am to get out of that situation. i praised her for making the right decision and she said "i will never touch that stuff, it made my friends act so goofy. now can we go to abercrombie".


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GMONEY said:


> yea dave and RL, she was at a friends house at the beginning of summer staying the night and a party broke out. she was so upset that some of her friends were smoking pot that she started calling me, her mom, and her grandma at 2am to get out of that situation. i praised her for making the right decision and she said "i will never touch that stuff, it made my friends act so goofy. now can we go to abercrombie".


Well G, that is some solid reassurence that you are raising her right. 
Good job. She has a good head on her shoulders.


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

thx RL


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

heres another caught her with her eyes closed, she said thats how supermodels pose


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

one more, both of my babies together, sorry can't help but brag


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That ok G. Daddy's are allowed to brag about their little girls.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sounds like your raising some good kids there. :coolgleam


----------



## GMONEY (Aug 25, 2005)

doing my best thx fast


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I just hope I'm a good Dad when the time comes. I'm sure I will though. Can't be easy.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

The time and attention that you spend on your kids is working! Great kids, you must be very proud.


----------

